# A not-so-smooth ownership transition



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Deep six this nutball. 

Tell her that since she obviously thinks you're clueless and a terrible horse owner, you rescind your original offer to let her see the horse. Then lose her number and e-mail addy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Either get your money back........Or go get your horse immediately.

This nutcase isn't worth your time.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I completely agree with SR.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Umm sort of... not as intensely but Sky's previous owner wants constant updates.. I've slowly started to respond less.. but she wants to visit him (which I'm nervous about)

I wish I knew what to tell you.. but I'm in the same pickle myself. I've found nodding my head and keeping answers short and sweet helps a lot. 

:/ Apologies if I sound like a brat, his previous owner and I are friends.. but we don't agree on a lot of things so it can get a bit tense.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Either get your money back........Or go get your horse immediately.
> 
> This nutcase isn't worth your time.


Sorry - she's not there anymore. She's not home yet, but she is at a trainer's right now and she'll be coming home this weekend. 

(Those couple weeks while she WAS still there were quite the nail-biter, and that was BEFORE that last email!!!)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, don't let her go back to the lady's property. On the last day of training, take her directly to your house or your boarding barn. No need to get the previous owner involved, especially if the horse is already paid in full (which I'm gathering that she is)


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Well, don't let her go back to the lady's property. On the last day of training, take her directly to your house or your boarding barn. No need to get the previous owner involved, especially if the horse is already paid in full (which I'm gathering that she is)


No worries - there is NO plan to take her back there. She's coming straight home from the trainer's. And yes, she's paid in full.

Essentially I'm just wondering if I'd be out of line to cancel that visit and cut off communication with this wacko. I understand it's rough to part with an animal you're emotionally attached to, and technically we HAD said that she could come and visit at least once. Plus she had asked that the lead rope used to load Cece could be returned. However at this point, I'd rather mail it to her. :?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm.. idk I think keeping her out may spring up more trouble than you're already experiencing..... I went on holiday for a weekend with minimal internet. Come back and there's like 5 emails from my horse's previous owner freaking out over a supplement that he doesn't need.... it was a little  intense...

As soon as I replied that I was away and not ignoring her, she calmed down but omg... do not want to experience that in person!

Just be careful OP... :/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Technically, SHE'S the one who forfeited her privilege to see the horse with all her rude and nasty calls and e-mails. So she has no one to blame but herself. You don't need to feel guilty or obligated to let her visit, OP. :?

I've had a crazy, previous owner stalker, so have absolutely no patience with people like that. Mine has no clue where the horse is, nor will she EVER know if I can help it. :-x


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you have a bill of sale and there are no written conditions, I would say you're done having to deal with the seller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, I doubt that she'd ever come out and visit her. I've been told I can go visit every horse we've ever sold, anytime I want, and I've never done it. I've also told people I purchased horses from they can come visit, but they never take me up on it.

But, I'd definitely mail the lead rope back to them. No sense in wasting gas and your time dropping it off.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Apparently my husband is (STRONGLY) of the opinion that we gave our word that she could come and see the horse. Sigh. Sounds like the appointment to see her will stand. But I will let her know on no uncertain terms that this is NOT an open door to drop by any time. I don't like the idea of this girl even knowing where we live. But Kev has a point I suppose.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> Apparently my husband is (STRONGLY) of the opinion that we gave our word that she could come and see the horse. Sigh. Sounds like the appointment to see her will stand. But I will let her know on no uncertain terms that this is NOT an open door to drop by any time. I don't like the idea of this girl even knowing where we live. But Kev has a point I suppose.


Yeah...... I don't like that idea either.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Act wacko yourself when she visits. Tell her you think it is not in the horse's best emotional interest for her prior owner to have any contact.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Failbhe said:


> Apparently my husband is (STRONGLY) of the opinion that we gave our word that she could come and see the horse. Sigh. Sounds like the appointment to see her will stand. But I will let her know on no uncertain terms that this is NOT an open door to drop by any time. I don't like the idea of this girl even knowing where we live. But Kev has a point I suppose.


OP-If your husband feels more strongly about respecting this ladies wishes than the way she has treated you-I would let HIM have all future dealings with her. Period. I am SO glad my DH has nothing to do with my horses. What I do with them and anyone associated with them is strictly MY doing.

I would not ever let her visit, nor would I want her to know where the horse is. Most people are fine. This lady has proven to you she is not. Guess I am a bit extra cautious because there is a hoarder case going on right now not too far from here. Lady had a bunch (72 to be exact) horses she could not care for. More $$ than god (trust fund baby) and when and if she ever parted with a horse-people who were the new owners would wake up to find her sleeping in their barn-randomly-everywhere around the country. I would not want that, nor would I want to have to worry about someone like this somehow deciding I was not caring for the horse as they thought I should and deciding to take it back....which also does happen.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with franknbeans. And from a person who deals with the public, I would tell you there are more crazy people out there than most of us realize and they are nuttier than we can imagine. Your alarms are going off and your instincts are telling you to keep this woman away. Horse women must listen to their instincts! Tell your husband this. And if he still insists on allowing her to visit, be somewhere else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not saying anything bad about your husband I am applaud his ethics of gave his word, butttttttttttttt. When she started this crap with you, she forfeited that right and I believe he should back you up. Who knows, your safety could be at risk. Certainly your peace of mind already has been compromised! That's my two or three cents.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Pick up the horse, use your own lead and let her know her leads are at the trainers place if she wants. Then cut any and all contact with this person, mark her email as spam so you don't even see it hit the in box. Our wives never listen to us anyway and so we are used to it. Just make this one more time you don't listen to him!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> . Our wives never listen to us anyway and so we are used to it. Just make this one more time you don't listen to him!


:rofl:

Actually I do listen to my husband. I just try really hard to convince him to agree with me! LOL. I do like him to have my back in our partnership tho.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Personally I would not want this person knowing where I lived. When people start ranting in e-mails like that over things that shouldn't even be issues I would hate for them to come out and decide something wasn't to their standard and try to take the horse back when I wasn't home or something. Wouldn't be the first time horse theft has happened. BTW - did you get a bill of sale or registration papers to prove you have ownership?

If your husband feels strongly that she needs to come see the horse - is there anyway that could happen at the trainers instead of your place? Have you, your trainer, and husband present - more witnesses if she decides to cause a scene and then she won't know your actual home location either.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If you feel strongly about letting her visit, Could you trailer the horse to a riding arena near by? I would not want her knowing where I lived. 

When you sell a horse you loose control of its future. Trying to keep control of an animal that you no longer own is controlling, bordering on obsessive.

You don't owe her anything. She will add nothing but stress to your life that is unnessesary.

I have never visited, or insisted on keeping contact with any horse I have ever sold. The odd horse I've bought I sent a few updates, but I would never have an old owner visit.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Kevin (my husband) is of that old-West type "If I don't have my word I don't have anything" type mindset, which generally I think is awesome, but in this case not so much. 

She's only at the trainer's for the remainder of this week but I might see if I can arrange that instead... I really don't want her coming here. I have a feeling she would see that as an open invitation to drop by any time, and worst case scenario, that she would feel justified in showing up with a trailer and taking the horse back if she doesn't approve of my facilities. Yes, we do have a bill of sale, and so yes, I'm sure legally we could get the horse back. I just don't want to deal with that kind of... manure. :-(


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> "If I don't have my word I don't have anything"


Very good mindset to have!! I like it!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Kevin (my husband) is of that old-West type "If I don't have my word I don't have anything" type mindset, which generally I think is awesome, but in this case not so much.
> 
> She's only at the trainer's for the remainder of this week but I might see if I can arrange that instead... I really don't want her coming here. I have a feeling she would see that as an open invitation to drop by any time, and worst case scenario, that she would feel justified in showing up with a trailer and taking the horse back if she doesn't approve of my facilities. Yes, we do have a bill of sale, and so yes, I'm sure legally we could get the horse back. I just don't want to deal with that kind of... manure. :-(


Good plan. Let her visit at the trainer's & tell her you've decided to board her there for a while. If she was so concerned about your place she would have checked it out before she sold you the horse.
After the visit drop all contact. 

Who gets upset about a green horse getting trained?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel the same way about credibility. Shoot, I quit my last job over it. However-this lady has (IMO) nullified the whole agreement. I will keep my word to the inth degree-unless someone is a whack job. Then all bets are off.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I would probably arrange to have her visit at the trainers too. I'd be scared to let a nutcase like that know where the horse was housed as it sounds like she might freak out one day and decide she doesn't like the way you are caring for the horse and just take her.... That is what comes to mind when I think of her visiting your place.

You have bill of sale, transfer papers, she's paid in full, she's YOURS not hers and although she loves this horse (obviously) she needs to respect that it is no longer her horse, it is your horse. I would probably let her know that if she wants to visit, she needs to respect certain boundaries or else you will need to cut ties with her completely.

Cinny's previous owner was a little worried, but not like that. She has friended me on Facebook and that is pretty much how she gets her updates. She doesn't contact me, call me, email me, nothing...although we periodically see each other at clinics. Actually, I'm wrong...she did contact me once to show off pictures of Cinny's newborn niece (They bred Cin's brother). One of her friends boards at my stable, and I'm sure she clues her in too... but this person doesn't bother me by any means and it's quite friendly.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh I so agree wit the guys who feel she forfeited her rights when she became abusive and controlling. She smells like T-R-O-U-B-L-E! If you have to have her come, either because of your wonderfully ethical husband, or because she knows or can find out your address, set firm parameters about the visit. You do not want this puppy showing up unexpectedly or to feel that YOU have now violated the agreement, therefore she can do as she pleases.

I think I would let her know, in writing, that her visit is limited to one half hour, or whatever, and that it is a social visit between her and the horse, that you are not looking for any criticisms or suggestions from her. I would tell her, using quotes from her e-mails, that you found her past remarks offensive, and that any such remarks will terminate the visit.

Finally, if there is any way to arrange the visit to take place at the trainers, even if it means paying for an additional week of training, I would do so, with you being there. You might even say that you are contemplating boarding her there on a permanent basis, so that she HAS to visit there. I know, I know. That darned ethical husband of yours! But still, I would work along those lines, if I could.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone thought about her going to the trainers to get the horse, if for some reason "a spirit comes to her in the night, telling her to do it"? If you are going to use the trainers place to set up this "visit", get the horse out of there right afterward!!!
Seems this woman has a passing thought or reads something and then "that's the way it is" WOW!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Has anyone thought about her going to the trainers to get the horse, if for some reason "a spirit comes to her in the night, telling her to do it"? If you are going to use the trainers place to set up this "visit", get the horse out of there right afterward!!!
> Seems this woman has a passing thought or reads something and then "that's the way it is" WOW!


John (my trainer) locks the barn and he knows that Cece is MINE and would absolutely never let anyone else take her or even touch her. At least while she is there, there is no worry of this girl flipping out and trying to take her. 

Another problem with her - she seems to skim over my emails (and she is very hard to get a hold of by phone) and pick and choose what she's going to reply to. I had sent a reply telling her I was offended, that this is not a lease or boarding situation and Cece is MY horse, and I found her implications that I don't know what I'm doing and I don't have Cece's well-being in mind hurtful. She replied with "I'm sorry it was hurtful and what is John's email address, phone number and web site so I can verify his training methods" -- I have not replied.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow!!! 

I just have to add. This just ****es me off and its not even me! Who does this woman (used loosely) think she is?? OMG! Sounds like one of those people you need to be forceful with because they are a bit dense and just don't get it!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh now you have got me started, lol. 

It is none of her business what you are doing with the horse. Why would she think she needed to check his credentials or that it was even any of her business! This lady needs to go!!! I would not have her around me EVER again. I would spam her emails and be done with it! Sorry Kevin!!!!

You may have to tell her to never contact you again and why and that you will report her for harassment if she does!!!! Yep!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

natisha said:


> Who gets upset about a green horse getting trained?


I know, right??? I don't get it. From what John has told me of her training, the bit that this crazy lady has been using was WAY too big for her mouth, and she acted like she's never been cinched up before. (Not bucking or panicking, just confused like it was a new experience) I know that woman had her for a year, and taught her "everything she knows" (granted, she is an absolute doll on the ground) but, other than putting a halter on her, what exactly did she teach her???


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the same sort of "my word is my honor" hubby, and that rocks! HOWEVER...He also is of the belief, "if you are unstable and enter my property uninvited, my gun is right here, cocked and ready..." Hopefully yours is of the same mindset?

People like this woman are my "business", being a mental health worker...and they ARE EVERYWHERE these days...people are highly stressed due to the economy, immorality is on the rise, though somehow I still find it mind-boggling the number off people who really have NO MORALS OR VALUES, and it has become a VERY "me" oriented society of the past ten years or so. Lately, we have a hard time trusting anyone.

Bottom line: when someone shows you their "weird person club" membership card, all bets are off. Keep you, your family, and your new horse safe from this odd (@ best) woman! Oh, that includes your trainer, too. The woman already made a comment that the trainer was "rushed or rough" with your horse while loading her? Despite this obviously not being the case, IF the trainer is on her "evil person list" now, best for all not to risk the trainer/trainer's property, or her horses being exposed to this nut bag. 

I would cancel all visits, let her know-in writing-she is NO LONGER WELCOME, through her own bizarre actions towards you-to visit YOUR HORSE, and that if she shows up, the police WILL BE CALLED AND YOU WILL OBTAIN A RESTRAINING ORDER. Not trying to be cruel, but I see things and hear things from my clients which they have done to people whom they had fooled into thinking they were 100% sane and normal, and these things are enough to make you want to never leave your home again!

Just be careful is all. Who knows how dangerous this woman is. At the LEAST, she strikes me as being FAR TOO OBSESSED with selling this horse. If she is torn up enough about the decision she willfully made, (horse was not TAKEN FROM HER!) to send you all those emails/you tube videos, etc...she is clearly NOT of sound mind. Protect yourself....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> She replied with "I'm sorry it was hurtful and what is John's email address, phone number and web site so I can verify his training methods" -- I have not replied.


If John knows this horse is yours, do NOT reply to this lady anymore. There is nothing that she can do. She cannot dictate what you do with your horse. She forfeited that right when she signed the bill of sale and took your money. If she wanted to be a bully and tell the owner what to do, she should have just leased this mare out.

Do not respond to her anymore. It's none of her business who you use for a trainer or what type of methods he may use. She is crossing the line and isn't worth your time. She is a bully.

Be done with her and be thankful that the horse is out of her hands now and in yours. The lady is a whack-o.

Keep records of her emails on file. As well as your replies. Print them off and put them in a folder, and well as copies of bill of sale, registration papers etc. (If the mare is registered, transfer her into your name ASAP. Do not wait. Keep copies of your trainer's contracts, anything and everything involving this mare should be kept. This lady seems like to type to come back on you for "stealing" the horse or some outrageous BS.

Don't respond to her. Pick up your horse the day training is completed and bring her home. If this lady shows up on your doorstep unannounced, call the police for harassment and trespassing. and have her removed. Is that taking things a little too far? Sure. But maybe that'll get the point across that this is YOUR horse now and she has no say in it's care, training, feed, exercise program, show schedule and whatever else this crazy lady may think up.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> I have the same sort of "my word is my honor" hubby, and that rocks! HOWEVER...He also is of the belief, "if you are unstable and enter my property uninvited, my gun is right here, cocked and ready..." Hopefully yours is of the same mindset?
> 
> People like this woman are my "business", being a mental health worker...and they ARE EVERYWHERE these days...people are highly stressed due to the economy, immorality is on the rise, though somehow I still find it mind-boggling the number off people who really have NO MORALS OR VALUES, and it has become a VERY "me" oriented society of the past ten years or so. Lately, we have a hard time trusting anyone.
> 
> ...



^^^Agreed! My husband is in corrections and I hear a lot of stories. If you can't fix em he ends up with them!!! :shock:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd email her one sentence at a time.
1. I purchased this horse unconditionally from you.

2. There will be no visit, phone calls, or future emails.

3. If you continue in this vein I will turn any and all emails over to the local pd for filing of harassment charges.


Then I'd let the emails sit unopened that are sure to follow. put all of them in a file so they don't get gone. This way if eventually needed, you have them. Don't throw this off on your trainer. She sounds like one who will continue to make an a$$ of herself, even with your trainer. No one wants a good trainer put in a crappy position.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto what Rascaholic said. You need to put your foot down *now* or she will escalate and it will get worse.

ETA and she will more than likely think that she is "justified" and it is "her right" to do anything she wants at that point. She has already proven that she thinks it is her right to do so at this stage.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> I'd email her one sentence at a time.
> 1. I purchased this horse unconditionally from you.
> 
> 2. There will be no visit, phone calls, or future emails.
> ...


Makes sense - but, even though it's not in the paperwork, technically she did ask verbally that she be allowed to visit Cece after she had been purchased (hence Kevin's feeling reluctant to 'break our word' and cancel the visit). I don't want to cause a pile of problems for John but I think (I hope...) that since Cece will only be there for another week (or two, if that's what it takes to arrange a visit there) as soon as Cece is gone she won't have any interest in him. 

I left him a voicemail but I haven't had a chance to speak with him yet - I'll outline the whole situation and then ask him if he feels comfortable with having her visit Cece while she is there. If he is not 100% ok with it I won't push it. 

PS - I love your avatar, Rascaholic!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Honestly I would tell your husband that it is not "breaking your word" at this point. It is protecting yourself and your property from someone who is not all there. 

In no way, shape, or form should she be allowed to "visit" Cece. If you allow her to know where your trainer is, she will more than likely start harassing your trainer as well...


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The more I think I about it - the more I think the others are right. Just tell her no. 

She asked after the sale and I bet it was in the name of one last ditch effort for control rather than actual concern about the horse.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Failbhe said:


> Makes sense - but, even though it's not in the paperwork, technically she did ask verbally that she be allowed to visit Cece after she had been purchased (hence Kevin's feeling reluctant to 'break our word' and cancel the visit* Ask DH how is he going to feel knowing this nut case knows where ya'll live. I agree your word is your bond, BUT she crossed a line you don't go to with me, so she gets what she gets*). I don't want to cause a pile of problems for John but I think (I hope...) that since Cece will only be there for another week (or two, if that's what it takes to arrange a visit there) as soon as Cece is gone she won't have any interest in him. *Considering all the emails you guys have already gotten, if she doesn't know where the horse is, I don't think she'll give up so easy. My guess is this isn't a new behavior for this woman. She knows she can get her way by badgering people into what she wants usually.*
> 
> I left him a voicemail but I haven't had a chance to speak with him yet - I'll outline the whole situation and then ask him if he feels comfortable with having her visit Cece while she is there. If he is not 100% ok with it I won't push it. *Sounds like a plan. I hope you can get this issue done and behind you SOON! *
> 
> PS - I love your avatar, Rascaholic!  *ROFL I found it on a bad training day with Rascal and now I can't change it. *shrugs* Good thing I like it also. *


I'd not let the psychotic lady know the day she is coming home either. I can see this lady stalking your trainers place until ya'll pick her up and following you home. But then again, I think the worst of most people anyways. I'd tell her to bite me and **** off after all this mess :lol:


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> I'd not let the psychotic lady know the day she is coming home either. I can see this lady stalking your trainers place until ya'll pick her up and following you home. But then again, I think the worst of most people anyways. I'd tell her to bite me and **** off after all this mess :lol:


She's quite young - possibly even 19 or 20. I think this is most likely the first horse she's ever sold and just doesn't know "how we do things." I could be wrong, but I THINK she's not going to turn into a full-blown stalker for the trainer. It's also about an hour and a half's drive for her to get from her house to the trainer's. This could blow up in my face, but I think that arranging a meeting at the trainer's would satisfy Kevin's need to keep his word, and allow me to respond to any follow up queries or 'suggestions' from her with "We have met all conditions and our business has been concluded."


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Failbhe said:


> She's quite young - possibly even 19 or 20. I think this is most likely the first horse she's ever sold and just doesn't know "how we do things." I could be wrong, but I THINK she's not going to turn into a full-blown stalker for the trainer. It's also about an hour and a half's drive for her to get from her house to the trainer's. This could blow up in my face, but I think that arranging a meeting at the trainer's would satisfy Kevin's need to keep his word, and allow me to respond to any follow up queries or 'suggestions' from her with "We have met all conditions and our business has been concluded."


I hear ya  and I hope this is the case. Good luck with however you handle it. Let us know how it goes though!! I'm interested in whether she is a nut job, or just a kid who can't let go. Either way, I hope it goes well for ya'll.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know, I'd still be a bit worried. I've had someone as young as 17 THREATEN to do something to Cinny once because she didn't like something I said on Facebook that wasn't even abut her...don't even know her she was just a friend of a friend who saw it on the mutual friend's FB wall.

It doesn't matter what age or how immature they are... there are juvenile detention centers for a reason! NOt that I'm anti kid/young person but I don't think they are angels either.

Depending on your email service (I know you have this option with Google) I would just have any email that is from her auto forwarded to your hubby so that HIS inbox gets full of the stuff. Maybe he doesn't know to what level this person is going to.... but anyway, if he's going to hold you to your word, maybe he should have some knowledge of what exactly he is asking you to do by making HIM be involved as well.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Whoops..darn "Submit reply" button. Actually just taking a moment to read through some of the follow up comments...then paged forward and submitted nothing. Doh!
Sounds like you have a handle on things...please let us know that all is well again once she is home safe and sound!! By the way...CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW GIRL!! That should have been said up front! Apologies! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

hope your new horse works out for you


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

My personal opinion - unless you're actually friends with whoever you did a transaction with, once the horse is sold (and if there's nothing in any paperwork about requiring any amount of visits to do a check on the horse's situation), the owner needs to suck it up and accept that the horse is gone. Period. And keep their nose out of the new owner's business. She sounds like one hell of a hassle, and that's the only reason I have that opinion.

The only horse I got to see after it was sold (that I owned) was my first pony. That was because I sold him to a good friend and I went over to her house form time to time anyway. I would ride him a little for old time's sake, visit with him, and when he was re-sold, all I did was ask if they knew how he was doing and left it alone after that. Once you've sold a horse, you can't do squat. In the same light, being a new horse's owner with someone as problematic as this, it's time to block her from any access to you. Let her know if she persists in such a rude/violent way, you will report her for being the only absurd person in the whole situation.

Or just blockblockblock and pretend your new horse dropped out of the sky.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have never understood the need for previous owners to visit their no-longer- theirs-horse.
You give up that right when the lead rope and money changes hands.

If the seller is worried about the new home it is their job to ask the right questions and ensure the horse goes to a proper home.

OP I really hope this works out for you and your new horse and you can be rid of this wingnut for good.
If you decide to have her come to the trainers, make sure you talk to him and make him aware of the situation fully. He may not want to be involved.

I would get the ownership transfer of the registration papers ASAP. Copies made of bill of sale etc. So you have all the paperwork to back you up if needed.

Best of Luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Actually I do listen to my husband. I just try really hard to convince him to agree with me! LOL. I do like him to have my back in our partnership tho.


I tell my fiance' that I would love to agree with him but if I did....then both of us would be wrong!:rofl:


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Back2Horseback said:


> Sounds like you have a handle on things...please let us know that all is well again once she is home safe and sound!! By the way...CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW GIRL!! That should have been said up front! Apologies! :0)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!  And I'll definitely keep everyone posted on what happens... right now, I'm just waiting for John to return my voicemail and for Kevin to get home and have a frank discussion of how much keeping your word to a crazy person means anyway.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your hubby wants to honor about the visit. OK, offer than she can come in 3 months time, by appointment only. By then she will have cooled her heels. That visit means she can look at her over the fence, nothing more. She doesn't need to see the horse's living accommodations.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> I tell my fiance' that I would love to agree with him but if I did....then both of us would be wrong!:rofl:


Love it!!!! :lol:


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's what I don't get... whack job wants to contact/visit the trainer to "verify his techniques"... okay... and if whack job disapproves then what? Whackjob needs to be told in no uncertain terms that it is no longer ANY of her business what happens with this horse.

My husband also is of a mind that keeping one's word is a necessity... Unless my gut tells me otherwise. Not to sound sexist (really because sexist comments usually tick me off), but a woman's intuition is 9 times outta 10 dead on. If yours is telling you to avoid her like the plague, then do it. Husband will surely understand.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd be concerned over her demanding the contact info of the trainer so that "she" can verify the training technique. Then to invite her over there for the visit... Oh that is trouble. It may be a better version of trouble than the visit happening at your barn, but a problem regardless. Your trainer needs to be fully informed and ok with this... Wackadoo could cause a lot of future issues for him. I can imagine nasty Internet postings and such, which could harm his business. Not to mention if she caused a scene at his barn in front of other clients. Let your trainer know what's up, and make it his choice to allow the visit at his facility.

Personally, I'd pick a totally public venue. Such as a horse show, if you have any reason to bring the new horse to one. Maybe even just for exposure to the activity. Although since you don't have a trailer that could be difficult. Perhaps you could trailer with a friend or the trainer.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Miloismyboy said:


> Here's what I don't get... whack job wants to contact/visit the trainer to "verify his techniques"... okay... and if whack job disapproves then what? Whackjob needs to be told in no uncertain terms that it is no longer ANY of her business what happens with this horse.
> 
> My husband also is of a mind that keeping one's word is a necessity... Unless my gut tells me otherwise. Not to sound sexist (really because sexist comments usually tick me off), but a woman's intuition is 9 times outta 10 dead on. If yours is telling you to avoid her like the plague, then do it. Husband will surely understand.


When have intuition because they're born to be mothers. Men were born to be hunters, so the intuition, by nature, is not meant to be strong. So in this sense, I completely agree with Milosmyboy.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Kevin's hardcore position of "we gave our word" seems to be weakening... I showed him the bill of sale (which the previous owner - aka Wackadoo, I like that one - drew up herself) which states "The horse is sold as is, free and clear." I'm hoping we'll have a firm plan by this evening so I can send her my very last email to her.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

there has to be a nice way to say, "i'm sorry, I'm very busy, a visit likely won't work, i'll send you photo updates from time to time."

your trainers "tecniques", how you choose to train or ride or even where the horse is being kept is ABSOLUTELY, POSSITIVELY NONE OF HER BUISNESS. Period. In fact, you may have a case with the police if she continues harassing you about an animal she previously owned and currently has no claim on.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She does seem to be out of line-I had 1 owner that wanted to see the horse after I had it at home. I did talk to her on the phone a couple of times over the years & after a couple of years she & her teenage daughter did come over-the girl was quite involved w/the horse& the mom was quite happy w/everything about the horse, but the girl was devastated as the horse showed no recognition of her-she was bawling despite knowing the horse had a good home & was quite happy. I told her she could come agan & ride if she liked but I never heard from them again.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

With my first horse i had problems with the past owner when i went to sell her. 
She told me that the horse changed because i was a tense rider, that she didnt believe me when i said ive been riding for 12 years. She then proceed to call my horse hers. all through email she claimed that she found out that i was selling. She was a rescue and she then sold her ro me. She said that she had to put a new clause in the contract so the new people that buy from her have to contact Her before selling 'her' horses. She then emailed me again saying stuff about a horse i used to train and ride. Saying how when she got that horse and made it relaxed.. the past owners gave her the horse and blamed me for the faults that those owners did.. i havent ridden that horse for almost a year and the past owners were active in abusing them.. but finally we called the rescue lady ans my dad went all nice on her and told him how she wasnt informed on HER horse being sold. That its outrageous that im selling my horse after a year and told me to bring her down to her so we could work it out.. its like, 1. Shes MY horse you sold her to me. 2. Youre not a trainer. 3. My mom proceed to cusw her out. She called my mom spineless for not talking to her. So my mom called her back and guess what. The lady dient pick up. Whose spineless? But it all ended there and we sold the horse for 1,800. Bought for 12. Havent heard since. Never buying from a rescue/homeing hing again.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Well, I just got another email from her. (I hadn't replied to her last one)

"i had no intention of offending you. Can you send me pictures of her in her new home? In fact, just flood my inbox. "

No smiley. No . How do I tell this girl that she's incredibly unstable and I really do not want any contact with her? Sigh. 

I know this will all blow over eventually and I'm probably stressing way too much over something stupid. I'd just really like it to be over with NOW... 

PS... how can I NOT take offense to an email like that first one she sent? "Oh, by the way, you're stupid and possibly abusive and don't deserve my horse but don't take it personally" ?????


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Would it be too evil to send her a reply email stating, "horse is doing very well, and I fear a visit by you may regress his training. He's gotten so much better since he's been getting proper training, and I would hate to mess his progress up, and I'm sure you want only the best for him! Thanks so much! I knew you'd be understanding!"
Sometimes you have to fight crazy with crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

My parents are both ministers, and are very kind, and have HORRIBLE boundaries! Our childhood was full of wacko people my parents took in or helped beyond the normal limits of rationality, and it never went well. At one point we had a man living underneath our grand piano for a year! He used his shoes and books to outline his "room." Seriously; I'm not joking!

Our first pony was given to us one of these unfortunates. She was a little Welsh beauty (the pony, that is) with stringhalt. A year or so after getting the pony, my parents went away for a week to a conference or something, leaving us (old enough) kids alone. This woman found out, showed up on our doorstep about two hours after my folks left, and said that my folks had invited her to come and stay, that she had hitchhiked up, and had no money to get a hotel. Well, it COULD have been true...

So, in she came, took the only available bed (my parents') and started doing the cooking as a thank you, using mushrooms and stuff she found in the woods. I did draw the line at eating the stuff, and wouldn't let my sisters eat it either. When my mom called to check in two days later, and I told her what happened, she said, "No way! Get rid of her!" but the woman point blank refused to go! 

My folks came screaming home, and kicked the woman out, (something I had never seen them do before). My mom was some angry! We never saw the woman again. Anyway, crazy people are everywhere, (even in our own families...)


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> My parents are both ministers, and are very kind, and have HORRIBLE boundaries! Our childhood was full of wacko people my parents took in or helped beyond the normal limits of rationality, and it never went well. At one point we had a man living underneath our grand piano for a year! He used his shoes and books to outline his "room." Seriously; I'm not joking!
> 
> Our first pony was given to us one of these unfortunates. She was a little Welsh beauty (the pony, that is) with stringhalt. A year or so after getting the pony, my parents went away for a week to a conference or something, leaving us (old enough) kids alone. This woman found out, showed up on our doorstep about two hours after my folks left, and said that my folks had invited her to come and stay, that she had hitchhiked up, and had no money to get a hotel. Well, it COULD have been true...
> 
> ...


Wow... that's just... wow. See, another reason that this person should not be allowed to know where we live... :?


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> Wow... that's just... wow. See, another reason that this person should not be allowed to know where we live... :?


AGREED. But can she look you up phonebook wise? From your description, she sounds like she might think stalking you to *make sure her horse is okay* might be a rational thing to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

katbalu said:


> AGREED. But can she look you up phonebook wise? From your description, she sounds like she might think stalking you to *make sure her horse is okay* might be a rational thing to do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Theoretically I suppose she could. We're in the country, so there would just be a section number (and our check had a PO Box not a street address)... she'd have to be pretty hardcore to find us, but it would be possible.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

'pretty hardcore' sounds like a pretty good deterrant. And *yay* for the PO box on the check.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Honesty is the best policy. Tell her that due to her words, emails, actions, you are uncomfortable with allowing her to visit your horse. Personally, I would use very possessive words, because the horse is "MY" horse and for the ex owner to see her "I" would have to "ALLOW" or "PERMIT" it to happen, and "I" am very "AGAINST" "ALLOWING" and "PERMITTING" at this point in time. Short, sweet, simple. Be done with it.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

One email back pedaling after an inbox full of insulting and crazy does not mean she's rational. Personally, she sounds quackers. Perhaps she's young and overly attached, but the horse was sold... obviously if anything went wrong, per her contract there would be no responsibility on her part. So why hold yourself to a higher standard than she made for herself?


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I like the idea of not letting her visit - however you decide to do it, just be sure you leave no doubt in her mind that her behavior terminated your obligation - and then flooding her mailbox with photos. (She already has your e-mail address, so there is no harm there). Then end it. Her e-mails go into a file to be saved in case you need them later, but then it is over.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Thanks again for all the replies and helpful suggestions! I am definitely leaning towards the idea of sending her a short, tactfully worded reply saying I am uncomfortable permitting her to see the horse. Kevin is still wrestling with the "we gave our word" idea, but he has said that he doesn't want her here, and doesn't want to get John (the trainer) involved either. So... in other words, I think he's agreeing with me but just doesn't want to admit it yet. :wink:


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

As I read through this entire thread I made notes, which I most often do when reading through a thread. In this case I firstly also came to the stalking theory, then the reporting a harrassment charge, then report a trespassing incident, getting a restraining order issued. I so totally agree with your taking these measures to your local Law Enforcement Agency. Sooner rather than later, in other words ASAP upon the wackapoodles first personal contact infraction.

Also I think that maybe keeping up a "battle of words via emails" will only keep adding "fuel to the wackapoodles" thinking process. I honestly suspect the wackapoodle is possibly a schizophrenic personality. I know a tad bit about and even at that more than I'd like to have known about schizophrenia. Not me, but a family member.

Go forward with caution and be alert to any intrusions by your nemisis. Yes, I also think dropping/stopping any contact with the person in question is called for beyond doubt.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Failbhe said:


> She's quite young - possibly even 19 or 20. I think this is most likely the first horse she's ever sold and just doesn't know "how we do things." I could be wrong, but I THINK she's not going to turn into a full-blown stalker for the trainer. It's also about an hour and a half's drive for her to get from her house to the trainer's. This could blow up in my face, but I think that arranging a meeting at the trainer's would satisfy Kevin's need to keep his word, and allow me to respond to any follow up queries or 'suggestions' from her with "We have met all conditions and our business has been concluded."


 
Please discuss this with your trainer first. He doesn't need to be harassed anymore than you do.

As a BO I cringe when my new boarders tell former owners they can come and 'visit'. Former owners have dropped in and no matter what is told to them, some seem to feel they can treat the horse as if they still own it.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh boy, This situation would be so stressful, I feel for you.

Congratulations on your girl, I really hope this wacko doesn't "taint" your blossoming relationship with your new horse and that in a couple months it can all be forgotten.

I agree with the others there is no way I would want this person anywhere near my property, even if she is just a crazy on the Internet I really would not want to take the chance and risk both my family and animals, I also agree that if possible avoid the trainer visit, it's not worth you being the reason the trainer ends up with a Internet troll ruining his business. 

I feel both you and your husbands pain it's a crappy situation and keeping your word in situations like this make is a real struggle to do what's right, but at least know if she is not stable then no matter what you do, ignore or let her visit it will probably not be the last you hear and law enforcement maybe the best option.

The best you can hope for is that she is just big breeches girl by email and once that is cut she will disappear, we all know there are lots of those out there and the Internet is their weapon and every time you reply/humor her you give her more power and once you stop she may have nothing else.---- really hoping for this outcome for you 

By the way Once you get her home/figure this out we need pictures and what you plan on doing with her


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't feel badly. I've contacting people about free homeless cats before, but when they came with caveats about keeping them outside in my barn, I stopped the lecture mid-sentence.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> No worries - there is NO plan to take her back there. She's coming straight home from the trainer's. And yes, she's paid in full.
> 
> Essentially I'm just wondering if I'd be out of line to cancel that visit and cut off communication with this wacko. I understand it's rough to part with an animal you're emotionally attached to, and technically we HAD said that she could come and visit at least once. Plus she had asked that the lead rope used to load Cece could be returned. However at this point, I'd rather mail it to her. :?


 
The horse is yours tell her to take a hike. Send the lead rope in the mail without your address on it. She sounds crazy. I wouldnt have let her email me twice like she emailed you.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

mls said:


> Please discuss this with your trainer first. He doesn't need to be harassed anymore than you do.
> 
> As a BO I cringe when my new boarders tell former owners they can come and 'visit'. Former owners have dropped in and no matter what is told to them, some seem to feel they can treat the horse as if they still own it.


Absolutely, I would tell John everything about the situation and make sure he was totally ok with a visit there. If we even decide to pursue that option - I think we're going to send her a polite good-bye and leave it at that. Kevin is still wrestling with his conscience a little bit but I think he's coming around.



Jumperforjoy said:


> By the way Once you get her home/figure this out we need pictures and what you plan on doing with her


She is my avatar right now.  She really is a lovely girl. I'll mostly be doing trail riding/casual riding, but we'll see what she likes and what comes up in the future... I'm attending an agility clinic next month which I think could be fun.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

she'll probably go passive-aggressive nuts when you put your foot down on the craziness, which will show your husband that it was the right thing to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

All I have to say is, get some locks for your pastures and stalls.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i will be the first to admit that i kept in some form of contact with both new owners of the two horses i have ever sold. that is the only reason i ended up getting the mare back - because that lady knew i would want her back if she ever didn't want to keep her. now - did i ever go for visits or tell that woman what she should or shouldn't do with the mare? nope. maybe i should have considering (hahahaha) but still. wacko.

granted the other lady who bought the gelding i'm still friends with. we don't always agree on how she cares for/trains the horse but i try and remind myself that he's not mine and not my concern. if we weren't friends there is no way i'd even be having such conversations. *shrug*


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> She is my avatar right now.  She really is a lovely girl. I'll mostly be doing trail riding/casual riding, but we'll see what she likes and what comes up in the future... I'm attending an agility clinic next month which I think could be fun.


Oh my gosh! She is absolutely gorgeous!:shock: No WONDER her EX-OWNER is so attached to her! Oh well...it IS good to know this whole NIGHTMARE situation is at least over an obviously very special, "doesn't-come-along-every-day-sort-of horse.

I think I WILL BEGIN stalking you just to come over to your house and ride her (OBVIOUSLY TOTALLY JOKING!) I have a twisted sense of humor- SORRY!!:lol:

She looks very sweet, too. It will be great getting her home & settled! Just out of curiosity (you may have said this in the start, but I can't recall) why DID this girl decide to sell this mare in the first place?? 

Hang in there...hopefully this will all be DONE WITH SOON!!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Haha no worries, I have weird sense of humour too. :lol: 

I don't really know why she's selling. I asked her twice and got two different answers - the first time she said she wanted Cece to go to a home with more horses. I replied "uh... she'll be the only riding horse here, and I have two miniatures." which she didn't seem to have a problem with. The second there was something about going to university... though she's going to the city close by here, and it would be doable (even if she got an apartment in the city) to still take care of the horse. Money, maybe? :shrugs:

She has had a serious leg injury in the past, which appears completely healed and the trainer says has not been an issue while she's been there. I know it's a gamble buying a horse with unknown history and a leg injury, but I paid hardly anything for her and went into this with my eyes open - about the horse, anyway! I did NOT realize the owner was NUTS! :!:


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Just wanted to add that her being young and attached is no excuse. I'm only 20 myself, and I would NEVER do that to someone. She should be old enough, even at that age, to understand that she has no right to tell you what to do with YOUR horse. She needs to let the horse go. She's not "young" or "attached," she's insane :shock:


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Said earlier, i sold one horse before. The new owners asked questions and kept in contact for a few weeks. I dont text them or anything. If they text me i respond but have no intention of visiting or asking what theyre doing with her. 
Im 17 and know what boundries I shouldnt push. :/ That lady is just nuts.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

well this may not make you great friends with your trainer but maybe you can meet at the trainers before she comes home so she can see the progress. You keep your word, which pleases hubby, she doesn't know where you live, which pleases you, 
she has no reason to bother the trainer in the future as the horse wont be there
and you can leave and forget she exists.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Just tell her you sold the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

^ xD oh gosh, I would pay to see that ladys reaction.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

There are a few other details coming to light... she told me that Cece was four, but on her vaccination certificate from last year it says she's four. So how old is she exactly? And the trainer says it's evident that someone has worked her HARD and that his job has mostly been getting her to relax and calm down. Considering this girl told me that she "taught her everything she knows" - she's either lying or else a nasty abusive person who turned this sweet horse into a nervous wreck as soon as a saddle is on her back. 

The good part is, John says that Cece is doing well at training and is getting better by the minute. He might want to keep her for an extra week or two but I'm ok with that. She is a sweetheart and I have no regrets about getting the horse. 

I know this thread may seem to the contrary, but I HATE drama and I can't wait until I can just settle in with my horse!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cece is a gorgeous girl, for certain. I hope and wish for you the best in the future with getting rid of the wackopoodle in your life. 

Please keep us updated on how it goes for you, Kevin and Cece.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

greenbryerfarms said:


> Just tell her you sold the horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. Lies will come back to haunt.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Haha reading this over I really should have seen this coming... :hide:

Young insecure girl, changing stories, dodging questions... yep, shoulda seen it coming. Oh well. I was just so focused on getting the right horse I didn't even pay attention to the owner. At least that looks like it's working out! 

So Kevin and I have (finally) agreed that we don't owe this girl anything. :happydance: She will not be visiting (neither here nor at the trainer's facilities) and contact will be terminated. The only problem remains is how to tell her that...


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad to hear you were able to bring your hubby on the same page 

Best of luck with that email..... And the "hundreds" to follow 

Keep us updated


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> Haha reading this over I really should have seen this coming... :hide:
> 
> Young insecure girl, changing stories, dodging questions... yep, shoulda seen it coming. Oh well. I was just so focused on getting the right horse I didn't even pay attention to the owner. At least that looks like it's working out!
> 
> So Kevin and I have (finally) agreed that we don't owe this girl anything. :happydance: She will not be visiting (neither here nor at the trainer's facilities) and contact will be terminated. The only problem remains is how to tell her that...


Just flat out tell her. Say "I paid for the horse and therefore owe you nothing. Considering your actions, words, emails etc. I am cutting all contact with you from now on. I do not want you visiting my horse as the thought makes me uncomfortable and nervous."


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Failbhe said:


> So Kevin and I have (finally) agreed that we don't owe this girl anything. :happydance: She will not be visiting (neither here nor at the trainer's facilities) and contact will be terminated. The only problem remains is how to tell her that...


Glad your hubby has seen the light!

Now, since I sell horses a lot, I get to meet that owner on a lot of occasions. After 30 plus years of meeting these nutcases all the finesse I ever had has worn off. Once I determine that you're not quite all there mentally, I tend to be really tactless. 

i.e. My e-mail to this wack job would read something like this:

You've been paid in full for the horse. You will not now nor ever be allowed to visit her, nor will you ever know where she is. Your lead rope is in the mail (without a return address and mailed from another town). Do not ever contact me again and I'm blocking your e-mail address. In other words F OFF you friggin nut case!

And then I WOULD block her e-mail.:twisted:


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Make sure to tell her why, maybe it will help her realize she cannot act like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad Kevin and you decided not to let her see your horse.

I wouldn't let the horses age thing bother you. If you asked me my horses age I would tell you he is several years younger than he really is. Only after thinking about it would I realize his true age.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Darrin said:


> I wouldn't let the horses age thing bother you. If you asked me my horses age I would tell you he is several years younger than he really is. Only after thinking about it would I realize his true age.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It doesn't really bother me, it's not like I found out she was 20 or something.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Personally, I would just "drop out of sight" and ignore her. I would not send her any emails at all, just stop answering her. She will eventually get the message.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> No worries - there is NO plan to take her back there. She's coming straight home from the trainer's. And yes, she's paid in full.
> 
> Essentially I'm just wondering if I'd be out of line to cancel that visit and cut off communication with this wacko. I understand it's rough to part with an animal you're emotionally attached to, and technically we HAD said that she could come and visit at least once. Plus she had asked that the lead rope used to load Cece could be returned. However at this point, I'd rather mail it to her. :?


 You have no obligations to this person anymore and after the nasty emails and her statements heck no I wouldnt let her within a 100ft of my property. She blew it the minute she left nasty emails. So what she gets angry that you wont let her see the horse its all her fault for being such a dipnit. be done with her. I wouldnt trust someone like that as far as I can spit. JMHO

TRR


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Good for you and hubby. Let the issue be, block her emails and her number. Good luck with your girl, she is pretty


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Well, I sent off the email. I realized that I don't actually have her mailing address anywhere, and I don't want to owe her anything, but I hope the message is still clear even though I am asking for (one!) reply. (And the rope will be sent without a return address from a different town)

Owner's Name, 

Please be assured that Cece has found a stable and loving home. I must honestly say that I am uncomfortable with your request to visit and must decline. Please provide me with your mailing address so I can return your lead rope to you. After that, I must ask that you stop contacting me, and there will be no further communication. 

Sincerely,

Zoe

(Haha yes my name is Zoe not 'Failbhe'... but when I went to register it was already taken. Failbhe (FAL-uh-vuh) is an old Celtic name that means lively/spritely wolf-slayer. Nobody can mess up phonics like the Celts...)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, not as colorful as Dreamcatchers Arabians' but is to the point. Good for you.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Good! Now tell us what/when she replies. Lol! 
What a nut.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Well she replied with her address and

"instead of seeing Cece, could you send me a photo?"

It's a lot shorter than I feared it would be. I'll probably send her one (throw the kid a bone) eventually, but since she's staying with the trainer an extra week it'll be a little bit until I can take anything. 

So, yeah... that's the plan - mail off that lead rope, and then send her a picture (no text, just image). Anything she sends back will not be replied to. Woohoo, drama (hopefully) over! 
:happydance:


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

yay! Hopefully she wont try anthing else.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honesty I wouldn't even send her a picture. You stated that you were stopping all contact with her, stick to it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

natisha said:


> Well, not as colorful as Dreamcatchers Arabians' but is to the point. Good for you.


LOL!  TOLD all the finesse was plumb wore offa me! :lol:


----------

